# Another guy from Alberta



## LRSbm146 (Jan 8, 2022)

Hey, another guy from Alberta... My name is Lee and my garage is just outside Edmonton, in Leduc. 
I’m a Boilermaker/welder for the last 23 years. With about 50/50 shop/field experience. About 10 years ago I picked up a new 7x14 from busybee for an RC car project. I was kind of surprised by that little machine and it soon became a tool I used frequently but at the end of the day it was a piece of junk.
Just before covid hit, I was looking to upgrade to a proper machine and found a really nice 14x40 and knee mill in a basement in Calgary. I wish I could have got the mill but wasn’t in the budget at that time but a friend bought it so it worked out. 
It’s a really nice machine... still has the plastic film on all the plates and charts. Built in 84, 220 single phase and got my money’s worth in tools and materials. 
Just moved the lathe away from the wall to do some maintenance and install a merry Christmas to me DRO kit. I’m having issues with the power lever on the carriage slipping and really sloppy feeling.  Google led me here and to a post by PeterT addressing the issue and he has the exact same machine. 
Figured I should join forces with some more local people, it’s a really good form and I’ve got some good info already. I’d be happy to help with any welding questions, most of my experience is with tig welding alloys, and vessel fabrication. 
Thanks again 
Lee


----------



## Dabbler (Jan 8, 2022)

glad to have you on the forum, Lee.  At some point I may ask you some TIG questions, as I'm just learning on my Miller...


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Jan 8, 2022)

Welcome from SK. Being a boiler maker you could help if a guy wanted to make a still.


----------



## Proxule (Jan 8, 2022)

Welcome fellow veldor - Enjoy your stay.


----------



## crittermutt (Jan 8, 2022)

Welcome from Southeast of Sherwood park.


----------



## YYCHM (Jan 8, 2022)

Welcome from Calgary.


----------



## PeterT (Jan 11, 2022)

Welcome Lee. Yup, looks like very similar lathe as mine. 
Look forward to seeing some of your project pics!


----------



## Susquatch (Jan 11, 2022)

Welcome from a Prairie boy moved east to farm country in Ontario. I wish I could have stayed. 

I'm like @Dabbler - eager to learn but just as eager to help. 

A lot of talented people on this forum.


----------



## Hacker (Jan 11, 2022)

Welcome aboard. I'm just down the road from you in Sherwood Park. This is a great place to find answers and ideas.


----------

